# Ex-Cell pressure washer



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a Ex-Cell pressure washer, Model EXWGV1721, serial # 4119003729, that I would like to find a owners manual for. The B & S engine on it runs fine along with allowing water to pump through. I had to replace the hose on it but now the gun will not thread on properly. I didn't try to use plumbers tape yet though.
Any ideas where to find the manual? Is Ex-Cell still in business?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.excellpressurewasher.com/index.asp

The above link is their website. I could not locate the model number you posted. You may try contacting their customer service to see if they can help you with an operators manual. It appears they may be a division of Black and Decker, so you may try them also.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Who might be able to explain to me what each of these do or what they are used for?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

sboricic said:


> Who might be able to explain to me what each of these do or what they are used for?


In the first pic, the brass item on the top is for the detergent pickup, the item with the spring is the unloader which lets the water circulate when you let off the trigger. The item in pic 2 is, I think, the thermal relief valve, when you let off the trigger the pump continues to pump the water that is in the pump as it circulates past the unloader it gets hotter and hotter until somthing has to give, it is like the relief valve on your hot water heater. I cannot stress how important it is to put anti-seize on the fittings for hoses etc, there is no support built into the manifold on this pump, so if you have a problem when you replace the pressure hose, it will break. It is a $75 item, Faip part# 16031. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Geo for the explanation and the great tip. I just replaced the hose on it due to cracks that were in the old one. I'll have to apply the anti-seize to it before I start using it again.


----------

